# Anyone Keeping Metriaclima Fainzilberi Maison Reef?



## Mr. Maingano (Jul 6, 2019)

We are in the process of planning our 135 gallon Mbuna tank and one of the species that has caught our eye is Metriaclima Fainzilberi Maison Reef.

There really isn't an abundance of information available about them on the net.

Does anyone here have experience with them? What can you tell me about them?

We are looking for a colorful and active display with no "over the top" aggression and hope these fish fit the mold.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hopefully someone who has actually kept them will chime in, but in the meantime, they have a reputation of being one of the more aggressive Metriaclima and females are drab.

Care and behavior that you would use/expect for any Metriaclima should work for keeping them.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Had the related Metriaclima sp. "Zebra Chilumba" (Luwino Reef), which is probably also called Fainzilberi now. Larger type of Zebra complex. Never thought they were terribly troublesome, the males need to be one of the dominant males to show color. Active, a good show fish but males won't show the full color if they feel intimated. As said, females and non dominant males are usually dull blue-grey with only faint barring at best. Avoid other barred zebra-ish types in the tank, unless they are quite different.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> Hopefully someone who has actually kept them will chime in, but in the meantime, they have a reputation of being one of the more aggressive Metriaclima and females are drab.
> 
> Care and behavior that you would use/expect for any Metriaclima should work for keeping them.


I disagree with "females are drab". The rest of what DJ stated has been our experience. 
The aggression is something to behold, but isn't that true with most cichlids!!! LOL!!!
They will destroy peacocks in short fashion. We have two males in a 75 gal. tank with a group of tropheus and yellow labs. Haven't had a problem with these. Also, as a breeding group, we have one male and 4 females together in a species tank that is doing well. We've found clown loaches, catfish and bristlenose plecos good to go too.
The "masoni reef" would be on our short list if we had to reduce the number of different families we could keep. Here are a couple pics of our masoni reef.

Young Male









Young Female


----------



## Mr. Maingano (Jul 6, 2019)

BlueSunshine said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully someone who has actually kept them will chime in, but in the meantime, they have a reputation of being one of the more aggressive Metriaclima and females are drab.
> ...


Thanks so much for the feedback. They are a beautiful specimen and we do not dislike the appearance of the females at all. Unfortunately, I think we will have to consider a more mellow variety. :lol:


----------

